# Понять Бога



## moonlight7

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
Мне нужно адекватно перевести название книги «Понять Бога» на английский.
Мои варианты:
1. To understand God
2. How to understand God
3. One needs to understand God
4. How it is possible to understand God

Какой, по вашему мнению, наиболее предпочтителен и почему?


----------



## Rosett

Стандартное написание заголовка для типового руководства обычно содержит -ing:

Understanding God

[...] 
_Mod note: Chat removed - please use the Conversation feature of the forum if needed_


----------



## Vadim K

Appreciation of God.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

My vote also goes to "Understanding God".  It's interesting, perhaps, that the perfective form понять is used. You may even like to consider "Reaching/Attaining an Understanding of God", because I guess there's a difference of meaning between понимать Бога and понять Бога. But this perfective nuance of "looking to the result of the action" (as it's usually described for foreigners learning Russian) is, in any case, covered by "Understanding God".


----------



## moonlight7

Не могу согласиться, т.к. "Understanding God"  и "Appreciation of God" это "Понимание Бога", а не "Понять Бога".


----------



## Vadim K

moonlight7 said:


> Не могу согласиться, т.к. "Understanding God"  и "Appreciation of God" это "Понимание Бога", а не "Понять Бога".



А в чем различие между этими двумя фразами? Дословный перевод может не отразить те оттенки чувств, который автор хотел передать на своем родном языке.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I don't want to go off topic, moonlight7, but I can't agree there: запрещено кур*ить* = no smok*ing*.


----------



## moonlight7

Согласно автору, этот заголовок объединяет в себе 2 значения: как понять Бога и требуется понять Бога.
Я бы написал: How to understand God and what is needed for this, но получается очень длинно для заголовка.
Сам автор предлагает перевести, как "To understand God", но, на мой вгляд, в таком виде фраза выглядит незаконченной. К сожалению, не могу убедить автора в этом.


----------



## Vadim K

Тогда можно задать следующий вопрос - что именно подразумевается под словосочетанием "понять Бога"? То есть надо понять, о чем пишет автор, вроде "а, я понял, автор говорит о том парне, о котором пишут в Библии"? Или надо "поверить в Бога", или, как мы еще говорим "принять Бога"? На мой взгляд, во втором случае глагол "appreciate" более близок к значению русского глагола "понять", чем глагол "understand".


----------



## moonlight7

Видимо, подразумевается понять то, что о нас хочет Бог, а также понять, что есть Бог.


----------



## Vadim K

Вполне возможно, что на этот вопрос лучше ответят в форуме English only.


----------



## moonlight7

Не думаю. Вряд ли мне им удастся донести смысл. Но все равно спасибо!


----------



## aurorasar

Попробуйте "Fathoming God"


----------



## Rosett

Интересно, какую целевую аудиторию преследует данное руководство?


moonlight7 said:


> Согласно автору, этот заголовок объединяет в себе 2 значения: как понять Бога и требуется понять Бога.
> Я бы написал: How to understand God and what is needed for this, но получается очень длинно для заголовка.
> Сам автор предлагает перевести, как "To understand God", но, на мой вгляд, в таком виде фраза выглядит незаконченной. К сожалению, не могу убедить автора в этом.


От целевой аудитории сильно зависит перевод.


----------



## moonlight7

Rosett said:


> Интересно, какую целевую аудиторию преследует данное руководство?
> От целевой аудитории сильно зависит перевод.



Всё разумные люди Земли. 
"Книга рассчитана на всех, желающих думать об этом."


----------



## Rosett

moonlight7 said:


> Всё разумные люди Земли.
> "Книга рассчитана на всех, желающих думать об этом."


Тогда вы можете поискать что-то подходящее в массивах сектантской литературы (типа the Church of Christ), изобилующей заголовками типа "Seeking God", "Knowing Jesus", etc


----------



## Ezhevika

Если понять Бога в смысле познать Его, то можно Recognize использовать.


----------



## moonlight7

Ezhevika said:


> Если понять Бога в смысле познать Его, то можно Recognize использовать.


Да, спасибо. Обычно использую cognize, а не recognize для этого. Recognize это узнавать.


----------



## Ezhevika

moonlight7 said:


> Да, спасибо. Обычно использую cognize, а не recognize для этого. Recognize это узнавать.


Наберите в поисковике словосочетание Recognize God и посмотрите результаты. Это очень распространено именно в таком смысле. Сейчас специально проверила.


----------



## Colora

"Понять Бога" can be perfectly translated into "To comprehend God"


----------



## moonlight7

Thanks, Colora!


----------

